# How do I reset the Oil change and service warning message?



## silverbullett (Jun 20, 2014)

I know in the us for pretty much all Chevys you just hit the brake 3 times with the car in the on position (not started) worked on my cruze and my cobalt. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Page 258 using the menu button and the button on the end of the turn signal stalk

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...rship/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze.pdf

How to Reset the Engine Oil Life System

Reset the system whenever the
engine oil is changed so that the
system can calculate the next
engine oil change. To reset the
system:

1. Using the DIC MENU button and thumb wheel,
scroll until you reach REMAINING OIL LIFE on the DIC 


2. Press the SET button to reset
the oil life at 100%. When
prompted, use the thumb wheel

to highlight YES or NO. Press
the SET/CLEAR button to
confirm.


Be careful not to reset the oil life
display accidentally at any time
other than after the oil is changed.
It cannot be reset accurately.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

silverbullett said:


> I know in the us for pretty much all Chevys you just hit the brake 3 times with the car in the on position (not started) worked on my cruze and my cobalt.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Pumping your Breaks 3 times would not reset your Oil Life Monitor in the CRUZE? What page do you see that on? What other Brake pumping features are available?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

silverbullett said:


> I know in the us for pretty much all Chevys you just hit the brake 3 times with the car in the on position (not started) worked on my cruze and my cobalt.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LMAO. 

You forgot the honk the horn twice while putting your rear left Window down. 

Wait your serious? 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> LMAO.
> 
> You forgot the honk the horn twice while putting your rear left Window down.
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


No dude, that's how you reset the TPMS. Why you giving bad advice?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Early Korean-built Cruzen you could reset the oil-life monitor by turning the ignition to on without starting and fully depress accelerator pedal 3 times in 5 seconds then turn ignition off.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Early Korean-built Cruzen you could reset the oil-life monitor by turning the ignition to on without starting and fully depress accelerator pedal 3 times in 5 seconds then turn ignition off.


This his how it was done on the older GM cars. My OLM on my Buick Century never went off for 3 (4500 mile) oil changes after I reset it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Did we find out is it the brake or accelerator pedal? Common mistake!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Did we find out is it the brake or accelerator pedal? Common mistake!


 For the older cars, gas pedal *now the song is in my head again*

Us Cruze use the stuff I posted in #3 post above. 

Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Smiffy42 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies but sadly nothing has worked. I have tried all the options suggested including the rear window honking option  but nothing works. Tried the brake and accelerator 3 times thing and there is no Remaining Oil Life setting on my DIC menu so this is not an option either. Tried asking Chevy UK but they just said talk to the dealer, and the dealer doesn't answer their phone.

Will keep trying the dealer until I get through but if anyone has any other ideas then please suggest them.

Richard


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smiffy42 said:


> Thanks for all the replies but sadly nothing has worked. I have tried all the options suggested including the rear window honking option  but nothing works. Tried the brake and accelerator 3 times thing and there is no Remaining Oil Life setting on my DIC menu so this is not an option either. Tried asking Chevy UK but they just said talk to the dealer, and the dealer doesn't answer their phone.
> 
> Will keep trying the dealer until I get through but if anyone has any other ideas then please suggest them.
> 
> Richard


Try the guys in the 1.6 section of this forum. Someone there had to have changed the oil a few times in there. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Smiffy42,

I understand that you are having some difficulties with resetting the service warning message in your vehicle. I will be happy to look further into this for you and possibly contact your dealer and discuss this with them. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our assistance is needed. We will be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Just an FYI for when someone else drags this post up in a search. 

You our have to reset this with the car off, it doesn't work if the car is running.


----------



## ChrisR (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry to Bump this old thread....

I have the same issue, have done own service (filters x 3, oil, fluids etc), as always have been able to do the basics!

The option to reset oil life does not exist on the menu, 'pumping while not running' does not work!

In desperation, popped to the local dealer (Stone Acre from where the car was purchased NEW), who want a staggering £ 60 plus VAT for sticking on the diagnostic machine, plus £ 12.00 for labor. So £ 86.40 just to remove the oil life and service now messages. Shocking! This of course is included in the service price of 139.00, but paying that to change oil, check fluids, oil, air, cabin filters is ott, especially as there are service manuals out there so the 'hobbist' can do simple things. Blimey (edited due to ****), I have successfully changed timing belts on other marks in the past...

To me this is a dealership practice that is restrictive. YES I will buy the car from you, but you cannot dictate WHO, WHERE, WHEN I service the vehicle... its not like Chevvy is still in the UK...

Couple of Questions..

1) was there a software update that should of been made to the car to enable the in-car reset of this ?

2) Failing that, does any UK owners know of where this could be done at a sensible price (GM / Vaux Garage maybe) in the South Yorkshire area

3) Any 3rd party OBD2 tool that WORKS! (don't want to waste £ on a tool that does not), and will retain the vehicle for at least another 3 years.

Any advice, pointers, very much appreciated

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In the USA is easy, with the ignition on have to hit that center direction signal lever button to get into maintenance mode, then twist the end knob to get into the oil remaining window, hold the end button down until the oil remaining indicator shows 100%.

Ha, when my wife was playing with these buttons, managed to do it all by herself. But this is a UK vehicle and I bet your steering wheel is on the right hand side of your Cruze.

In the US, its explained in the owners manual, may take a half a day to find it, very poor index and about 400 extra pages of safety information that is constantly repeated. What does your UK owners manual look like?

Some of this digital stuff is absurd like a Dell Axim 5, to reset it have to hold something like five buttons down and tap the the sixth one ten times within one second.


----------



## minthedog (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Chris


Did you manage to get an answer to any of your questions? I own a UK Chevrolet 1.7 and I am in the same boat as you where I can easily service my own car, but don't have the function to reset the "change oil/service now" message. I also found out that if I don't reset it, my DPF stops working until the messages were reset as DPF light flashed up everytime started car, but extinguished after 1 minute (had to get it reset by local dealer) the logic being that the ECU communicates to the DPF that the oil has been replenished. Anyway, any ideas how I can avoid the expensive reset function by taking it to local dealer? 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's nothing in the owner's manual? I realize it might be different from the US one, but I'd think it should be in the manual.


----------



## glenn666 (Jun 10, 2017)

i have the same problem i cant reset the oil service on my 2013 ueropean cruze i just dont find any menu for it in the car?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Have you tried going to a diesel mechanic that works on trucks to see if he can tell you how to do it. If the dealer does it you still won't know how to do it yourself. I have a Holden Cruze 2.0L TD, but I have the menu reset option on mine and do it myself after every oil change.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Found this on the net doing a google search, apparent an 82 code is set when an oil change is required and can only be reset by a dealer using some kind of special scanner. Could not find if a generic scanner would work.

As typical in the US, some dealers will do this for free, others want euros or pounds. Some claim that 82 code will pop up with only 2,000 KM's on the vehicle.

Oil change reminders, at least as this guy is concerned are fairly new, even my 04 Cavalier didn't have one, just kept a log on the odometer readings when the next change was due. Always checked my oil frequently. But I feel seeing a code pop up can be very annoying.


----------



## EaglesDave (Aug 2, 2020)

Having read numerous posts on this and other forums, it would appear that the UK Chevy Cruze with the 1.7TD engine option is unique in that it won't allow the 'Service Due Soon/Change Engine Oil' to be reset via the DIC as with the rest of the engine options, and that, until a reset is done, the DPF will not regenerate. I must say that I find the practice of tying owners to the main dealer network in this way to be totally unacceptable, and actually thought that it had been outlawed some time ago. 

Given that Chevrolet dealers are diminishing in the UK and OBD readers evolve, can someone recommend a current OBD reader that will reset the service/oil settings and allow the DPF to regenerate and the DPF warning light to cease flashing everytime the ignition is switched on? Mine is a 13 plate 1.7vcdi SW with 56000 on the clock, has just been serviced by me, and otherwise, I love the car.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

EaglesDave said:


> Having read numerous posts on this and other forums, it would appear that the UK Chevy Cruze with the 1.7TD engine option is unique in that it won't allow the 'Service Due Soon/Change Engine Oil' to be reset via the DIC as with the rest of the engine options, and that, until a reset is done, the DPF will not regenerate. I must say that I find the practice of tying owners to the main dealer network in this way to be totally unacceptable, and actually thought that it had been outlawed some time ago.
> 
> Given that Chevrolet dealers are diminishing in the UK and OBD readers evolve, can someone recommend a current OBD reader that will reset the service/oil settings and allow the DPF to regenerate and the DPF warning light to cease flashing everytime the ignition is switched on? Mine is a 13 plate 1.7vcdi SW with 56000 on the clock, has just been serviced by me, and otherwise, I love the car.


You sure? The engine needs to be off usually to perform the reset.

Otherwise Gretio has it for the AU/Korea models... We haven't even looked at the EU models and there is like 4 different Cruze Diesel models there which makes it super annoying... I can't speak for the DPF light but the oil life should not stop the dpf from regenerating.


----------



## EaglesDave (Aug 2, 2020)

Positive! As Smiffy42, ChrisR and minthedog already pointed out in this thread, the oil life indicator and menu to reset it via the DIC doesn't exist for the 1.7 diesel engine option. 

The galling thing is that, having pulled out of the UK, Chevrolet is still charging the remaining few dealers with software to do the reset a license fee for having it AND for each time it's used, and the dealers don't want to pay it. That's left the likes of me with a perfectly good 7 year old car in the lurch with a non-working DPF. What I want to know is, is there a scanner available in the UK that will remove the Change Oil Soon/Service Due Soon warning?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

There 2 2.0 litre models in Australia, my Australian built model uses the menu to reset. However the older Korean built model (2009-2011) uses a different method, I will describe it. Turn the ignition to on, but don't start the engine, depress the gas pedal all the way to the floor 3 times within 5 seconds and turn off immediately. You can now start the engine and it should have reset. If it failed try again as sometimes it takes more than one attempt the first time you do it.


----------



## EaglesDave (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi

Firstly, I'd like to thank everyone for their input. I finally managed to find a local mechanic with an Autel scanner able to clear the Change Oil Soon/Service Due Soon warnings via the Vauxhall settings, and can confirm that these CANNOT be reset via the DIC. This immediately: 

a) allowed the DPF to regenerate for the first time since those messages appeared,
b) stopped the DPF light flashing for a minute every time the car was started, and
c) cured the problem of the EML light appearing when under above average load, going into limp mode and throwing up code P0299 (underboost fault).

It's now like driving a different car, and whilstever the the Change Oil Soon/Service Due Soon warnings are displayed, the knock-on effects are obviously the ones above.

Regards.


----------



## estrellakia (Aug 7, 2020)

EaglesDave said:


> Having read numerous posts on this and other forums, it would appear that the UK Chevy Cruze with the 1.7TD engine option is unique in that it won't allow the 'Service Due Soon/Change Engine Oil' to be reset via the DIC as with the rest of the engine options, and that, until a reset is done, the DPF will not regenerate. I must say that I find the practice of tying owners to the main dealer network in this way to be totally unacceptable, and actually thought that it had been outlawed some time ago.
> 
> Given that Chevrolet dealers are diminishing in the UK and OBD readers evolve, can someone recommend a current OBD reader that will reset the service/oil settings and allow the DPF to regenerate and the DPF warning light to cease flashing everytime the ignition is switched on? Mine is a 13 plate 1.7vcdi SW with 56000 on the clock, has just been serviced by me, and otherwise, I love the car.


Few dealers with software to do the reset a license fee for having it AND for each time it's used, and the dealers don't want to pay.


----------



## FrankCruze (Aug 17, 2020)

Very strange as according to owner's manual (link) this should be done easily:
How to Reset the Engine OilLife SystemReset the system whenever theengine oil is changed so that thesystem can calculate the nextengine oil change. To reset thesystem:
1. Using the DIC MENU button andthumbwheel, scroll until youreach REMAINING OIL LIFE onthe DIC % for Canada).
2. Press the SET button to resetthe oil life at 100%. Whenprompted, use the thumbwheelto highlight YES or NO. Pressthe SET/CLEAR button toconfirm.Be careful not to reset the oil lifedisplay accidentally at any timeother than after the oil is changed.It cannot be reset accurately.


----------



## EaglesDave (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi

The owner's manual, for the UK at least, is wrong. As already stated, the facility for resetting the Oil Life/Service Due warnings is NOT available via the DIC on the 1.7 TD, despite it being almost mechanically identical to the Vauxhall/Opel Astra J. Whether this was deliberate or an oversight by GM's software designers, I suppose we'll never know, but given that Chevrolet pulled out of the UK some years ago, current and future owners of this model are increasingly going to have to rely on forums like this in order to get the correct info.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

EaglesDave said:


> Hi
> 
> The owner's manual, for the UK at least, is wrong. As already stated, the facility for resetting the Oil Life/Service Due warnings is NOT available via the DIC on the 1.7 TD, despite it being almost mechanically identical to the Vauxhall/Opel Astra J. Whether this was deliberate or an oversight by GM's software designers, I suppose we'll never know, but given that Chevrolet pulled out of the UK some years ago, current and future owners of this model are increasingly going to have to rely on forums like this in order to get the correct info.


To be clear, how was the Cruze marketed in the UK? As a Cruze? Or some other model name? That is, I could not find a UK Chevy Cruze owner's manual. 

The linked owner's manual above (in FrankCruze's post) looks like the American version - the only engines listed in that manual are the gasoline 1.4T and 1.8.

I did find online owners' manuals for the 2013 Vauxhall Astra and the 2013 Opel Astra, and they both list several 1.7 diesels.

For the oil life monitor, they both say to "Seek the assistance of a workshop" in order to reset the oil life, which agrees with your complaint.
...
I agree, it's a headbanger as to why that user reset feature was not included in the DIC software.

Doug

astra-owners-manual-july-2013.pdf

2013-opel-astra-36968.pdf 


.


----------



## EaglesDave (Aug 2, 2020)

Our Cruzes in the UK were built at the old Daewoo factory in South Korea, and marketed here by GM as the Chevrolet Cruze when they replaced the Daewoo brand with Chevrolet. Despite North America's aversion to diesel passenger cars, I thought a 2.0 liter diesel was available for 2014/5, so I'm not sure why that's not mentioned in the owners' manual?Chevrolet's only presence in the UK now is through continued sponsorship of Manchester United.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

EaglesDave said:


> Despite North America's aversion to diesel passenger cars, I thought a 2.0 liter diesel was available for 2014/5, so I'm not sure why that's not mentioned in the owners' manual?


The 2.0 diesel _is_ covered in the 2014 Cruze owner's manual on my hard drive (attached). It covers the gasoline 1.4T and 1.8 as well. The Cruze manual linked by FrankCruze was from 2013.

That said, it seems like I've seen cases where the diesel version had its own, separate owner's manual. Having written a few (very few) tech articles, from a writing perspective, I can see where a separate book would be easier to write (and read) if there are enough different features in the diesel. 

Doug

.


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

I’m having this problem with the oil service light and it’s causing dpf issues and limp mode. We’re you charged to have the oil/service message removed?



EaglesDave said:


> Hi,
> I’m having this problem with the oil service light and it’s causing dpf issues and limp mode. We’re you charged to have the oil/service message removed?
> 
> Firstly, I'd like to thank everyone for their input. I finally managed to find a local mechanic with an Autel scanner able to clear the Change Oil Soon/Service Due Soon warnings via the Vauxhall settings, and can confirm that these CANNOT be reset via the DIC. This immediately:
> ...


Hi


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

Danbon92 said:


> Hi


I’m having this problem with the oil service light and it’s causing dpf issues and limp mode. We’re you charged to have the oil/service message removed?


----------



## EaglesDave (Aug 2, 2020)

Danbon92 said:


> I’m having this problem with the oil service light and it’s causing dpf issues and limp mode. We’re you charged to have the oil/service message removed?


Hi
I wasn't actually charged for the reset as the mechanic who services my cars usually does the reset as part of the service. The problem arose because he didn't think he'd got the Chevrolet option on his Autel diagnostic machine, so didn't reset it at the time of the service. My oil service/reset warning came on a few weeks after the actual service, with the resulting DPF light, turbo underboost code, and limp mode problems. 

It was only after reading up on the problem on here and other places that I found out that it can be reset on an Autel diagnostics machine via the GM/Vauxhall Astra J option, so I took the car back to him with the info on what he needed to do. It actually came up with 'Chevrolet Cruze?' along with the VIN on his screen, which he then confirmed on screen. It's quite a basic diagnostic machine, so even back street garages should be able reset it. Whoever resets it will probably charge for doing it if they haven't serviced it, but without doing so, it'll be a dog to drive and the DPF won't regenerate. His Autel machine cost £3k, but those at £120 on ebay etc are also apparently able to reset it.

Regards


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

EaglesDave said:


> Hi
> I wasn't actually charged for the reset as the mechanic who services my cars usually does the reset as part of the service. The problem arose because he didn't think he'd got the Chevrolet option on his Autel diagnostic machine, so didn't reset it at the time of the service. My oil service/reset warning came on a few weeks after the actual service, with the resulting DPF light, turbo underboost code, and limp mode problems.
> 
> It was only after reading up on the problem on here and other places that I found out that it can be reset on an Autel diagnostics machine via the GM/Vauxhall Astra J option, so I took the car back to him with the info on what he needed to do. It actually came up with 'Chevrolet Cruze?' along with the VIN on his screen, which he then confirmed on screen. It's quite a basic diagnostic machine, so even back street garages should be able reset it. Whoever resets it will probably charge for doing it if they haven't serviced it, but without doing so, it'll be a dog to drive and the DPF won't regenerate. His Autel machine cost £3k, but those at £120 on ebay etc are also apparently able to reset it.
> ...


Thank you so much for you advise it’s been an absolute nightmare trying to find info! Even Vauxhall garages near me do not have a clue so I’ll get back to them with this info and hopefully sort it. Yeah it’s already awful to drive with the dpf not regenerating and going into limp mode constantly I have a crappy scanner thing so I can remove the eml and limp mode but it’s very short lived. I will try a couple of local garages and see how I get on.

thanks again!


----------



## Goldentone 1960 (Aug 31, 2020)

I would have to assume this Cruze would have the lower spec instrument cluster. This is the exact reason I upgraded to the higher spec cluster in my Cruze. Its an easy swap but best done with a cluster from the same model. In saying that I have managed to reprogram a 1.4l petrol cluster to work on a Diesel through a lot of trial and error.
See this post:-








How-To: Upgraded Instrument Cluster


I want to show you how I upgraded my dashboard, from a Chevy Cruze with Korean specifications (VM motori 150 hp diesel engine) to one with a DIC that displays more information. What we are going to need is a new speedo cluster (in my case it came from an Opel Insignia (GM Europa) I bought it in...




www.cruzetalk.com





This is the higher spec unit with the larger display with more features including the ability to reset engine oil life.









This is the lower spec unit with limited functionality.


----------



## Danbon92 (Jan 20, 2021)

Please see the picture I added. Mine doesn’t look like this it looks more like your upgraded version


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

My 2007 HHR....needed the "press the pedal 3 times..." thing to reset the "oil life". With this CRUZE, the owners manual tells you how. If all else fails, why can't you just show up at your dealer and ask a service writer show you how to do it? Takes seconds. (Just don't arrive before 10AM...they're really busy early mornings.


----------



## Goldentone 1960 (Aug 31, 2020)

So it appears your model Cruze does not have that option enabled then. It could probably be programed into the cluster by someone with the know how.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

In another place I recall someone from the UK being told that it was only possible to re-set on the Vauxhall-badged Cruze via dealership.

Experience seems to bear that out.


----------



## ishi_keeyh (11 d ago)

Hey! Anyone left here?
Im in the same situation with my chevy cruze 1.7 D ECO. No ways to reset the oil service, now DPF is not working right. Can any one recommend a good OBD reader to reset? Im based in Sweden if it matters for any recommendations.

Cheers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ishi_keeyh said:


> Hey! Anyone left here?
> Im in the same situation with my chevy cruze 1.7 D ECO. No ways to reset the oil service, now DPF is not working right. Can any one recommend a good OBD reader to reset? Im based in Sweden if it matters for any recommendations.
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome Aboard!

Dont't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

@Snipesy


----------

